# Want to make money with photography



## reznap (Jan 1, 2011)

But I have no idea where to start.

And please, no rude replies..


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 1, 2011)

I think its all word of mouth rez.  I find advertising is almost useless unless you put low price (try to avoid that unless you do it for close relatives).  Start taking good pictures for people and the word will spread.  Having a good website will help to.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL Advertising is NOT useless. If thats what it was then people wouldn't spend millions up on millions on advertising.

Reznap, you need good images and you need people to see them. Which = advertising. Get as many people as you can to see your name and if you have good things posted there, you'll automatically get calls. 

AND yes, word of mouth is a very good tool but you cannot rely on that as your main marketing tool. Sorry to disagree with Schwetty here.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 1, 2011)

You will realize it soon enough.  I guarantee 95% of your clients is because they saw someone's photo taken by you.

Reznap, facebook is a must!  Create a facebook photography page.  I guess that counts as an advertisement.  I am talking about doing an ad on a local magazine.  I think it is not worth the hasle.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 1, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> You will realize it soon enough.  I guarantee 95% of your clients is because they saw someone's photo taken by you.
> 
> Reznap, facebook is a must!  Create a facebook photography page.  I guess that counts as an advertisement.  I am talking about doing an ad on a local magazine.  I think it is not worth the hasle.



Schwetty I know a lot about marketing. That's what I do with the company I work for. How many clients have you shot so far where they heard you from someone else? 

Anyway, reznap, my advice is to tell you to get out there, you need to show your work and have more people see your name. Seeing your name means they will see your work. Anyway its your decision. It's up to you.

But I know what I'm talking about when it comes to marketing.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 1, 2011)

OK Mo.. you are right...  Keep marketing your self K bud?  Tell me how it works out.


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 1, 2011)

reznap said:


> But I have no idea where to start.
> 
> And please, no rude replies..


 
I thought you were out there already?


Have you put some kind of plan in effect? Do you know what you want to shoot?
Have you starting putting a resume/portfolio together? Would you consider working for someone else?
Have you put some money aside to start this business? I know you have heard all of these questions, I am just putting them in front, because they are so important.
There are a lot more questions, but you can start with those. I am sure Keith has some to add.

Not to scare anyone off, but running a business is so much different than doing a hobby...


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 1, 2011)

Word of mouth becomes important AFTER you become big. Right now, sorry man, you're NOBODY. Most of us here aren't. If we were, we'd be out there making money not hanging out in a beginner section of a forum asking how to make money. 

But in the beginning, you have to market yourself effectively. Get your name out there and get the initial customers. From that  you will get your name out through word of mouth. But how are you going to get that w/out first advertising yourself to get your initial clients?


----------



## sobolik (Jan 1, 2011)

The only ones that know how you can make money by taking photos are  those willing to pay you.  Therefore put an add on Craigslist for your  area outlining your skills in an general but accurate fashion. In other  words don't lie. Those willing to pay you will let you know.  You never  know. You might get some lousy offers or you might get some killer  assignments. If you are any good at it include post processing services.

A term now a days that may describe this sort of something from nothing is "ultralight startups"  
ultralight startup - Google Search


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 1, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> But in the beginning, you have to market yourself effectively. Get your name out there and get the initial customers. From that you will get your name out through word of mouth. But how are you going to get that w/out first advertising yourself to get your initial clients?


 

I agree with this philosophy.

How does one go about starting this process?
What should a small company put aside to finance this?
What other methods might be effective?


----------



## wcc963 (Jan 1, 2011)

i'd have to agree with MohaimenK advertising will help. but, i also agree with Schwettylens, advertising in a local magazine might not be worth the work and expense involved considering the few number of people who actually read through them these days... when i need to find something, i use google.

but advertising in the right way is important, a solid, easy to navigate website with some of your pictures on there along with your contact info will go a long way to making money as a photographer. and Schwettylens mentioned Facebook, that is a great idea that most people looking to advertise might overlook. but you deninetly need to get a website and get your pictures online for others to see. 

with the advancements in technology and more people having access to the internet and the sheer number of people using it(heck, i did this post from my phone) as a resource to find what they need faster and easier, getting online should be your first step in advertising.

website, facebook, word of mouth will most likely be the most effective advertising you can do


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think word of mouth, and advertising (in this case) kind of go hand in hand. You take someones pictures, they like them and tell friends or family. Those people see your work and then want you to take there pictures. The people in a sence are your advertisements. 
When we got out engagement pictures done, tons of people loved them, and we reccomend the photographer to anyone who asks.


----------



## wcc963 (Jan 1, 2011)

take pictures of your next family get together, no matter how small. it will give you a chance to take pictures similar to the ones someone might hire you to take for them. you can then post them on your website, and your family can now tell their friends that your a photographer and you might get some work from their friends, and so on


----------



## cdino88 (Jan 1, 2011)

Enter as many photo contests as you can, and the ones you place in will certainly help build your portfolio. I have entered 1 contest and won it. That alone got people asking me if I was for hire. 

A Facebook "page" certainly helps as well. You get great feedback from there. My page only has about 310 people, but the people that have inquired about hiring me were following my page. 

Business cards....Wonderful. My buddy who works at a very busy bar here said that people are always asking about a photographer and said that he would give them my business cards if I made them.

I have declined all inquiries due to not having the equipment necessary.


----------



## reznap (Jan 1, 2011)

I figured more of you would have realized that wasn't a serious thread..

It does fit in nicely with the recent postings here though doesn't it?

Joke went over like a lead balloon though, oh well


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 1, 2011)

reznap said:


> But I have no idea where to start.
> 
> And please, *no rude replies*..


 
Hah.  Plus you come here a lot


----------



## reznap (Jan 1, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > But I have no idea where to start.
> ...



That was a reference to a handful of forum members who have recently described me as rude.

Also.. I agree, I'm here too much.

I did read the replies though, some decent advice lol.  Money's really not my goal photography-wise though.  I just like it.


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 1, 2011)

reznap said:


> I figured more of you would have realized that wasn't a serious thread..
> 
> It does fit in nicely with the recent postings here though doesn't it?
> 
> Joke went over like a lead balloon though, oh well


 
Wow, you seriously have THAT much time on your hands? You should spend more time working on your mediocre doll-in-the-woods photography instead.


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought I was on your ignore list?

I'm deeply hurt by your comment by the way.


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


>



Please please please tell me how to get results like this so I can shoot weddings for the big bucks.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ahahaha:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Wow, you seriously have THAT much time on your hands? You should spend more time working on your mediocre doll-in-the-woods photography instead.



ooooooooh! Burnnnnnnnn!



:meh:


----------



## shinekn (Jan 2, 2011)

Even I was looking for similar opportunity.. have heard of few sites that host the pics for sale. Not sure if they are trustworthy..


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 

Wow....stalk me much?? You're an idiot. Either my, my pics are still better than yours. And if you noticed, I did post in the beginner section of the forum, clearly from the first post it's not like I claim to be all great. If you want to start picking apart peoples pictures, your pictures of the little girl at xmas have plenty of flaws to get us started.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow. I'm loving this 2011. :lmao:


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Yap yap yap...



You're so mad, it's hilarious.  Please don't stop flaming me.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Wow. I'm loving this 2011. :lmao:



Bahaha, yes very much so : ):lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...


Oh gurl.

Glass houses, stones, and all that.

Come back when you have learned the importance of not centering the subject of nearly every single shot you take, and the importance of effective framing.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31186740@N03/


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

@amanda, i dont understand the point in what you originally posted anyway? 
Are you just looking to start trouble? Lol


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> @amanda, i dont understand the point in what you originally posted anyway?
> Are you just looking to start trouble? Lol



I instigated a bit by starting this thread.

I've always wanted to start a meaningful discussion popcorn thread here.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2011)

I wonder if bitter going to keep ignoring me in 2011?


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > @amanda, i dont understand the point in what you originally posted anyway?
> ...



Haha, i think its working :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh look schwettyballs, another photographer you are better than!


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oh look schwettyballs, another photographer you are better than!



AHAHA schwettyballs, i love that skit : ) haha:lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh I sure hope I am better than a lot of photographers out there. If i am not, i should hang the towel now.  What's your point BitterJew?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

You just like to point it out, so here is another opportunity for you.

Cut it with the bitter jew ****. I can handle name calling, but find that in poor taste.


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


 
The difference between me and all of you is that I don't act like I am some big shot photographer. If you're so great, what the hell are you doing in the beginner forum?! Really....you guys honestly don't have anything better to do than talk crap to people with less skill than you? Do you think that makes you a better person? A better photographer? Does it just make you feel better? Seriously, what is your motivation other than to piss off other people?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2011)

K I'll stop it. I tried to be civil with you via PM but you ignored me


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...



Id like to start off saying that im a terrible photographer.. 
But i dont want to be rude, but you starterd the little spat within this thread?
I dont really understand the whole purpose in what you keep saying?


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> The difference between me and all of you is that I don't act like I am some big shot photographer. If you're so great, what the hell are you doing in the beginner forum?! Really....you guys honestly don't have anything better to do than talk crap to people with less skill than you? Do you think that makes you a better person? A better photographer? Does it just make you feel better? Seriously, what is your motivation other than to piss off other people?



I'm now convinced you're trolling in MY TROLLING THREAD.  Go away this one is mine..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...


Oh I see it's ok for you to berate someone else, cuz you're a better person?

Without people better than you on a beginners forum, who are you going to learn from? Drop your attitude and others will respond in kind.


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> @amanda, i dont understand the point in what you originally posted anyway?
> Are you just looking to start trouble? Lol


It's in response to something from yesterday.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2011)

FYI beginner forum is where everyone is.  Other forum doesn't get the traffic


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 I posted for the first time in this forum yesterday and all I got (with a few exceptions) was smart-ass responses. Mr RezNappy-balls wants to be a jerk, so that's fine. And I WAS looking for honest advice- thats why I came here- but it's really just a bunch of jackasses that think they are better than everyone else and think they are God's gift to photography. You might have a point if you actually knew what you were talking about and what this spawned from.


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> FYI beginner forum is where everyone is. Other forum doesn't get the traffic


  I see your from Denver...I was too, most of my life actually.


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

You're still mad about the good advice I gave in your "bare minimum *Wedding Photag. Gear*" thread?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

And look at her go!


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> You're still mad about the good advice I gave in your "bare minimum *Wedding Photag. Gear*" thread?


 
No, not mad, you're just an idiot.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > You're still mad about the good advice I gave in your "bare minimum *Wedding Photag. Gear*" thread?
> ...



I think your just doing this on purpose now, lol, you dont really care, your just trolling.. so stop wasting your time, lol really, no one cares about your opinions on other people


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > You're still mad about the good advice I gave in your "bare minimum *Wedding Photag. Gear*" thread?
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > You're still mad about the good advice I gave in your "bare minimum *Wedding Photag. Gear*" thread?
> ...




Priceless!


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


 
Is that the face the doctor gave you when you showed him the puss filled nodules on your balls?


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

erose86 said:


> Oh my god, who needs reality TV when you've got TPF?!
> 
> Rezzy... thank you... SO. MUCH. for starting this thread.



Thank you for being a part of it.  It's by far my most popular thread on TPF.

Probably because I'm an idiot who thinks I'm god's gift to photography.

eacesign:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...



Well are you a delicate little flower?

Reported for trolling.


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


 
Then stop responding to them lol


----------



## Jcampbelll (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> Thank you for being a part of it.  It's by far my most popular thread on TPF.
> 
> Probably because I'm an idiot who thinks I'm god's gift to photography.
> 
> eacesign:



 :hail:


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


 
It's all good, I reported Reznap for using my image without my authorization...says you cant do that, so suck it.


----------



## 703Methane (Jan 2, 2011)

Well.. Time for my C&C

Page 1- Gives some good information 
Page 2-4-Give some GREAT laughs. 

And that sums it up. Thanks Rez !:lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...



I posted your photostream, and your profile states your images are ok to edit...

Sooooo....


----------



## nonamexx (Jan 2, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


" * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. " I gave no permission, as I never posted my my flickr account


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
Haha, shes probably changing that right now, 
: )


----------



## 703Methane (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



AHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHHHAA ! This just keep getting better and better


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...


You did post your flickr account "I dont want to get stones thrown at me, but here are two"


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

That photo was so blurry, how could you even know for sure it was yours?


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

More specifically 



amanda0908 said:


> At the risk of having rocks thrown at me...I happen to like black backgrounds for babies. Here are a couple I did with black-
> Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

Your Flickr account is public. 

The rules also state 'no name calling' 
If you are going to enforce the rules. 


You should meet Wendy TheLama, you two would be instant friends!


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> That photo was so blurry, how could you even know for sure it was yours?


 

oooh good one! Burn!


----------



## Jcampbelll (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > That photo was so blurry, how could you even know for sure it was yours?
> ...



It's 2011, do we still burn? :lmao:


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Your Flickr account is public.


 
Problem solved, you hairy ape.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jcampbelll said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


 
Proofread...your comment made no sense


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Your Flickr account is public.
> ...



I'd wager you haven't even begun to solve your problems.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



AHAHAHA   LOL


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...


 
I don't have any problems, but thanks for trying to be so insightful. :thumbup:


----------



## Jcampbelll (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Jcampbelll said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...



Forgive me, I am eternally grateful.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

Best thread of 2011!


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Best thread of 2011!



SO FAR THAT IS! 
We can only hope there is better more to come :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

Nothing will EVER top amanda0808080898


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

*EVER*


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nothing will EVER top amanda0808080898


 
Cause I'm AWESOME! Thanks for noticing my awesomeness! So glad I could supply some much needed entertainment! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

We should all chip in and buy a fruit basket? : )


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

erose86 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing will EVER top amanda0808080898
> ...


 
hahaha...I thought you were a man until I looked at your Flickr. Oops.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

erose86 said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > We should all chip in and buy a fruit basket? : )
> ...



Ahaha, im sorry, are flowers better? xD


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> We should all chip in and buy a fruit basket? : )


 
Oooh! can you guys get one of those nice ones with the chocolate dipped pieces? That would be fantastic! You guys are great!


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Good try :thumbup: But its very clear that shes is indeed a woman, extremely clear 
Keep working, it'll get better with time and practice


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Cause I'm AWESOME! Thanks for noticing my awesomeness! So glad I could supply some much needed entertainment! :mrgreen:



You didn't supply entertainment, you were the entertainment.

Think, laughing with you vs. laughing _at_ you.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > Cause I'm AWESOME! Thanks for noticing my awesomeness! So glad I could supply some much needed entertainment! :mrgreen:
> ...



Oh, idk about you guys, but i was laughing at her...


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > Cause I'm AWESOME! Thanks for noticing my awesomeness! So glad I could supply some much needed entertainment! :mrgreen:
> ...


 
You're stupid. That's what I just said...glad I could supply some entertainment. What do you do for a day job anyway? Walmart cart pusher?


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...



BOOOOO :thumbdown: 
You already used a walmart joke


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


 
Do you work there too? (That makes number 3 for those keeping count)


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...



No,haha i must say i dont, there isnt any walmarts on staten island, 
Good try though :thumbup:


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> amanda0908 said:
> 
> 
> > Ajlista said:
> ...


 
McDonalds? Surely there is a McDonalds?!


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> McDonalds? Surely there is a McDonalds?!



At first it was really awesome to witness your little meltdown.  Now it's just becoming boring..

Better get to sleep so you'll be full of energy when photographing your friends' rugrats tomorrow.


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint everyone, but I'm outta here. I can't waste anymore time with you douche bags, as fun as it was. Pretty funny stuff. Good luck with all your photography in the future. Just remember, you were all beginners at some point too


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

erose86 said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > amanda0908 said:
> ...



Yeah, it was actually a big scandal, people were protesting to keep walmart out of staten island haha


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

erose86 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > rugrats
> ...



Ren and Stimpy was better.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...



Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## amanda0908 (Jan 2, 2011)

erose86 said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
Too many douche bags, too little time.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

erose86 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



Haha i love the new addition to your signature : )


----------



## nonamexx (Jan 2, 2011)

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## reznap (Jan 2, 2011)

harishankar said:


> This thread should be a sticky.



It'll be locked by mid-morning tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, it was fun while it lasted


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't go spending money on fancy lenses the kit lens is all you need


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2011)

amanda0908 said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Ajlista said:
> ...




I don't think you will find a forum to put up with your bull****


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 2, 2011)

Most disgraceful thread I have seen.

Especially considering that the post that started it all was a joke.

"Well... three things factor in to this equation I think.

1) Level of experience of the photographer.

Also the most important. There are exceptions.. but someone who has not spent at least a year or two OBSESSING about their picture quality, and constantly trying to improve during that time, has no business even being a second shooter at a wedding. If there's one thing you don't want to F up, it's someone's wedding.

2) The equipment.

A full frame DSLR with a couple f/2.8 zooms and some faster primes, along with at least one powerful flash would be about what I'd consider the minimum if I were to shoot a wedding by myself. I'd be more comfortable with a backup body.. even a cheap one. Also, it's nice to have a lens with a different focal length already attached to a 2nd body.. this way you're ready if you need it.

3) Level of experience WITH the gear.

Right now I have a T2i... but it's taken me about a year to get comfortable with it. I would want to take at least a month or two to get comfortable with a new camera body before I decided to use it for something serious (like a paid shoot).

Anyway, tried to give a serious response in case you were actually being serious."

According to this, I should have never shot any weddings. And, by the way, after 25+ years, I still don't obsess about the quality of my photos.

And let's not forget how quickly, ie without any info, reznap calls people either not serious or spam. This next quote was the first response in the thread:

"I'm calling this one...

SPAM"

Rez, since I didn't remember much of interest in your posts, I went and looked. Guess what, there isn't much. Before calling someone a joke, make sure you are not one yourself.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2011)

there are only a few of us here that come to this website regularly.... lets all be friends:hug::


----------



## wendyalana (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree Amanda! Rez has been snotty to me from day one. Bitter Jeweller is a creepy low life who talks down to women. Emily Rose or whatever the hell her name is, is a wanna be guy...laughs at everything they say on here and really trying to prove she can keep up with the "big boys". Derrell sent me a private messages saying she gets jealous on here of any females and because she's hardly the prettiest one on this forum, lashes out at new females. He said her talent is not great but she just tries to bat her lashes to get responses on here. THIS IS A beginner's forum...I don't know why people are so disgracefully rude and defensive but there seem to be A LOT of angry people out there!!!

If this is what photography is all about, I'd rather just do my own thing, be a nice person and carry on. I thought bullying was for the playground!!!


----------



## wendyalana (Jan 2, 2011)

And I agree, EROSE does look rather tranny like.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2011)

wendyalana said:


> I agree Amanda! Rez has been snotty to me from day one. Bitter Jeweller is a creepy low life who talks down to women. Emily Rose or whatever the hell her name is, is a wanna be guy...laughs at everything they say on here and really trying to prove she can keep up with the "big boys". Derrell sent me a private messages saying she gets jealous on here of any females and because she's hardly the prettiest one on this forum, lashes out at new females. He said her talent is not great but she just tries to bat her lashes to get responses on here. THIS IS A beginner's forum...I don't know why people are so disgracefully rude and defensive but there seem to be A LOT of angry people out there!!!
> 
> If this is what photography is all about, I'd rather just do my own thing, be a nice person and carry on. I thought bullying was for the playground!!!



That's pobably the best thing, calling Bitter a creepy low life is not on, he has helped lots of begginers, and droping Derrel in the **** by revealing what he has wrote on a PRIVATE message is not on, he has help no end of begginers


----------



## sleist (Jan 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> there are only a few of us here that come to this website regularly....



Hard to believe ...


----------



## freezeman (Jan 2, 2011)

Why would you throw Darrell under the bus? If he confided in you in private, I would think he wouldn't want to be pinned as the one who stated that.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

Unpack your adjectives!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> there are only a few of us here that come to this website regularly.... lets all be friends:hug::



Are you an actor in the theater of the absurd? "lets all be friends" and gang up on some new member... The girl never had a chance, got raped right from the second response. Your work is no better than hers imo but did you get raped the way she did?





wendyalana said:


> ...Derrell sent me a *private* messages saying ...



Does someone need to explain the meaning of the word Private to you?

I have my differences with the guy but this is not very cool. Especially since he had nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## wendyalana (Jan 2, 2011)

Erose? Waiting for you to LOL at the above and then put it in "quotes".

Classy. ****ing *****.


----------



## cdino88 (Jan 2, 2011)

Can someone just close this thread already. Got so out of hand, so quickly


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

wendyalana said:


> ****ing *****.


 
Hello Pot, meet Kettle!


----------



## wendyalana (Jan 2, 2011)

Mocks me for being technically challenged and then on her blog wants to know how to control font size??? WTF??? LOLLLLLL What a ****ing airhead. 

Blue Rose Photo Journal


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2011)

wendyalana said:


> Mocks me for being technically challenged and then on her blog wants to know how to control font size??? WTF??? LOLLLLLL What a ****ing airhead.
> 
> Blue Rose Photo Journal


 
This is how you claim to be better than everyone else?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2011)

reznap said:


> I figured more of you would have realized that wasn't a serious thread..
> 
> It does fit in nicely with the recent postings here though doesn't it?
> 
> Joke went over like a lead balloon though, oh well




There is only a few of us on here that have a sense of humour


----------



## wendyalana (Jan 2, 2011)

I have never claimed to be better....you people come on here, attack beginners, mock them for trying, mock their ideas and questions, say rude things, jab with sarcasm, have a field day with their photos, blogs, websites and avatars and then feign ignorance? Bitter jeweller on many times has called me four letter words which I can only imagine what they say and Emily McGonigle laughs along. 

Why on earth are you lurking around beginner forums?? I don't understand it?? Not good enough for the advanced so you hang around people who are just starting out???

*CLASSY*


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > there are only a few of us here that come to this website regularly.... lets all be friends:hug::
> ...


 
?? I got raped hard. ,,|,, :er: ,,|,,


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 2, 2011)

What the... is there something in the water around here? I mean I've seen some harsh (but usually well-intended) words on this forum but _this_ thread is ridiculous. 

Let it go, folks. It's not worth getting all worked up over a virtual argument with someone you've never met. Time to walk away (from the thread, not the forum).


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2011)

/me passing a sack of schwetty nuts to everybody.  Salted for your pleasure.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 2, 2011)

gsgary said:


> There is only a few of us on here that have a sense of humour



Are you reading challenged and skipped 8 1/2 pages of the thread?

If yes, start reading. If not, I'm sure glad I don't have your sense of humor.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2011)

wendyalana said:


> I have never claimed to be better....you people come on here, attack beginners, mock them for trying, mock their ideas and questions, say rude things, jab with sarcasm, have a field day with their photos, blogs, websites and avatars and then feign ignorance? Bitter jeweller on many times has called me four letter words which I can only imagine what they say and Emily McGonigle laughs along.
> 
> Why on earth are you lurking around beginner forums?? I don't understand it?? Not good enough for the advanced so you hang around people who are just starting out???
> 
> *CLASSY*




The more experienced come here to try and help


----------



## Overread (Jan 2, 2011)

you guys waste no time at all it seems - we're hardly into 2011


----------



## table1349 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## twoboysnmygirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Uh...WOW. 

I've never seen erose be rude to other women on the forum, that's just a load of crap.   wow...I'm not sure if I should laugh (which I did quite a few times), yell, or cry at this thread!  

this is the internet people, if you don't like TPF, go find another site, there are millions of them.  Clearly those of us that stick around like a little crazy in our juice.


----------



## terri (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, I don't like this crazy juice and these kinds of threads do nothing but make several of you look foolish.     :thumbdown:

Closed.  

Happy New Year.


----------

